# McCormick Grinders



## keltin (Aug 12, 2007)

Anybody else use these?

McCormick Grinders

I’ve got the black peppercorn, pepper medley, coarse sea salt, and garlic pepper.

I had a pepper grinder long ago, but didn’t like it. It didn’t work as well as I thought it should. But these things are prefilled, disposable, and work like a champ. Great grinding mechanism, and rather addictive to use. I’m loving these things.


----------



## PytnPlace (Aug 12, 2007)

I too have bought many pepper grinders that are expensive yet proved worthless.  My DH and I have noticed that those McCormick grinders do the job better then any of the useless grinders I'm collecting on my counter.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 12, 2007)

I buy them once a year to take on vacation.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 12, 2007)

We've had a William Bounds ceramic pepper grinder for many years and couldn't be happier.  A year or so ago, we had a problem with the ball on the top of the handle.  Called the company.  They sent not one, but two, new pieces at no charge.

The grinder can be adjusted from very fine to quite coarse.  It's the only grinder we use for pepper.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 12, 2007)

as a traveling chef, I got a number of them in my kit.  FOr home, I got some fine grinders


----------



## middie (Aug 12, 2007)

I use them too keltin. Love 'em.


----------



## Flightschool (Aug 12, 2007)

Must say, I do use them all the time.  Not my first choice but they do work


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 12, 2007)

Love them!


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 12, 2007)

What an explosion of "grilling" and seasoning blends there
has been lately!

I like the idea of the grinders, but not the disposable aspect.
Knowing me, I will be trying to refill the darn things with my
own blends, LOL!


----------



## PytnPlace (Aug 13, 2007)

Katie, my last grinder was a Williams Bounds and it's been a bear!  Dumb luck I guess!


----------



## jennyema (Aug 13, 2007)

My grinders work well.  Have one for black and one for white.  Get the peppercorns from Penzey's.

Use Penzey's pepper blends, too.


----------



## krichardson (Aug 13, 2007)

I just bought a new mccormick sea salt grinder last night. I love them! Mccormick is the best of the disposable grinders.


----------



## iCook31 (Aug 13, 2007)

Once I was going to buy the peper Grinders from Mcormick, and they were expensive at my supermarket.

I am not sure if it was just that store or what. But it is easier for me to have some pepper in a Plastic Container, and pour it in my regular grinder when it runs low.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 13, 2007)

Disposable things like that annoy me, too.  We throw away too much stuff anyway.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 13, 2007)

I have 2 "Mr. Dudley" wooden pepper mills (one for black peppercorns; one for white) that have been going strong & working perfectly since about 1975.  Go figure.


----------



## keltin (Aug 13, 2007)

Disposable things are meant to be recycled!

One thing I don’t like to throw away is money. The McCormick grinders are $1.86 in my area, plus tax, they are $2.00 flat. Each grinder holds 0.85 oz. If I go through a grinder every 2 months, it costs me $12.00 a year for fresh ground pepper.

Looking at the Penzey site, they offer two different grinders, the 5.5 inches version being the cheaper of the two. It is $31.95. A 1 oz package of the peppercorn blend is $3.79 for 1oz. Shipping is $4.95.

So, to get started with a 2 month supply this way, it costs $40.69 which is 20 times more expensive than the McCormick grinder. 

To stay stocked with the Penzey blend, you need to buy another oz (comparable to the McCormick grinder at 0.85 oz) every 2 months. The peppercorn blend is $3.79 plus $4.79 shipping. That’s $8.74 every 2 months.

During the first year, you spend $84.39 to have the Penzey grinder and 1 oz of spice every 2 months. With McCormick grinders, you get the same spice every two months, plus a brand new grinder, and all of that is for $12.00 flat which is 7 times less expensive.

Each subsequent year, 6 buys of spice cost $8.74 x 6 = $52.44 per year for spice, but McCormick gives you the same spice blend, and 6 new grinders for only $12.00.....which is 4 times less expensive.

For just Tellicherry peppercorns (not a blend) you could buy bulk and get 5 pounds (80 oz) for $24.83 + $4.95 shipping. That’s a total of $29.78 for 80 ozs which equates to $0.37 per ounce (outstanding!) and it is a 13 year supply of peppercorns if you use an ounce every 2 months (a McCormick sized grinder’s worth). 

With the purchase of a Penzey grinder and 5 pounds of peppercorns (total of $70.47 up front), and at 1 oz every 2 months, you pay $0.88 every two months which is $1.12 _less expensive_ than McCormick.....assuming your peppermill lasts for 13 years.

So, if you buy a decent pepper mill that will last, one that you enjoy using and works well, and you know that you will enjoy and use the same spice for the next thirteen years, and you have space to store it, then bulk buying can be cheaper.

However, if you want to experiment and you decide to get four new mills and four spices, let’s say sea salt, tellicherry peppercorns, a peppercorn blend, and a garlic herb blend, then you can go the McCormick route and pay $8.00 to try four new grinding spices.

Or you can buy four new mills, and four packs of spices for a grand total of $162.76.  

Personally, I’m not going to throw money away on four premium grinders just to experiment. Plus, when kitchen space is at a premium, having four large bulky mills occupying space isn’t an option. The McCormick grinders are small, easy to use, have a great grinding mechanism (much better than the last four “real” mills that I bought), and can be replaced every 2 months giving you a fresh batch of spice AND a fresh grinding mechanism for only $2.00. 

Not bad if you ask me, but I do tend to be frugal with some things.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 13, 2007)

Strangely enough, my Penzey's peppermill (the smaller one) is 13 years old and showing no signs of deterioriation.  Of course, I paid less than $31.00 13 years ago.

In addition, It's attractive enough to put on the dinner table, has an adjustable grind so I can get large chunks of peppercorn or a super fine grind to suit my needs, and it's much easier to use that the McC jar grinder.

I buy Tellicherry peppercorns a pound at a time and have no clue how long they last.  They are significantly more flavorful than the peppercorns from McC.  Freshly ground Tellicherrys have an almost fruity bouquet and a fantastic flavor.

Just my preference.


----------



## keltin (Aug 13, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Strangely enough, my Penzey's peppermill (the smaller one) is 13 years old and showing no signs of deterioriation. Of course, I paid less than $31.00 13 years ago.
> 
> In addition, It's attractive enough to put on the dinner table, has an adjustable grind so I can get large chunks of peppercorn or a super fine grind to suit my needs, and it's much easier to use that the McC jar grinder.
> 
> ...


 
Do you also have a Sea Salt Grinder, a grinder for a peppercorn blend, a grinder for white peppercorns, and a grinder for an herb blend?


----------



## jennyema (Aug 13, 2007)

Keltin

That was a long post, but much of it really wasn't relavant to my situation.

I have 2 pepper grinders that, like Andy, I have had for many years. Each cost much less than $30.

Penzey's pepper is, IMO, _far_ superior to McCormick (we have one of those grinders here at work, so I have tasted it). There is a store nearby, so I buy it in relatively small quantities because buying any dry herb or spice in large bulk quantities compromises freshness and flavor. After all I buy from Penzey's for those reasons.

Personally, I think what I buy from Penzey's is cheaper than the offerings at the supermarket. But if there is any additional cost, it's more than worth it for the quality and freshness. They are seasonings after all, so that matters a lot to me.

2 grinders are more than enough for me.

I don't know why anyone would buy a sea salt grinder. Just buy finely ground salt.

If I want a pepper blend, I buy it already ground. From Penzeys  or make it myself.  Garlic doesn't belong in a pepper mill, IMO.

Disposable things end up as solid waste much of the time. I just don't like the idea of buying products, like this pepper mill, that you purposely throw away. We really don't need more recycled items.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 13, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> Do you also have a Sea Salt Grinder, a grinder for a peppercorn blend, a grinder for white peppercorns, and a grinder for an herb blend?


 

No. I don't grind salt. As Jen said, I buy it the size I want. I've never used a peppermill to grind herbs, they're usually fresh. I have a coffee mill I use to grind spices.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 13, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> No. I don't grind salt. As Jen said, I buy it the size I want. I've never used a peppermill to grind herbs, they're usually fresh. I have a coffee mill I use to grind spices.


 
I'm with Andy.  I have a coffee grinder and a mortar and pestle for grinding herbs and spices.


----------



## keltin (Aug 13, 2007)

Jennyemma, 

Why would anyone buy a sea salt grinder? The same reason anyone would buy fine china......they want it. It’s not required, but you enjoy it. Why would anyone own a grill? It’s not required......but people like them. Why even cook? You can buy pre-made food the same as you can buy pre-ground salt.

If you buy a pepper blend that is already ground, aren’t you compromising that which you own a grinder for in the first place which is the superior flavor of freshly ground? Pre-ground spices aren’t nearly as aromatic and flavorful as freshly ground.

The point of recycling is to reclaim waste material for use in new (and different) products. Recycling is a good thing. But if you don’t like recycled items, that’s fine. We all have our different POVs. I don’t like wasting money on fancy grinding mills that may or may not work as well as I want them to work. I’ve had four different kinds in the past, all but one was over 20 dollars in price (but less than 30), and none of them really “floated my boat”. After using pre-ground spices for years, it is nice that McCormick came out with the grinders so that cooks everywhere can experiment with fresh ground spices without having to buy overpriced rigs that may or may not be to your liking.

I’m not sure what type of black peppercorn McCormick is using (the pinks are Brazilian peppercorns), but I’ve tried Tellicherry freshly ground and McCormick black peppercorns freshly ground on both grilled burgers and steaks on the same night. They tasted the same to me. 

But speaking of disposable items, do you not use any? What about paper plates or paper cups for picnics and outdoor gatherings. Disposable razors for shaving? Disposable paper towels in the kitchen? Disposable Kleenex tissue? Do you avoid all disposable items?


----------



## krichardson (Aug 13, 2007)

I use the McCormick sea salt grinder and I love it! Other people have suggested using salt in the size you want it. But I love that I get a nice corse grind or smaller out of one bottle.


----------



## keltin (Aug 13, 2007)

krichardson said:
			
		

> I use the McCormick sea salt grinder and I love it! Other people have suggested using salt in the size you want it. But I love that I get a nice corse grind or smaller out of one bottle.


 
It is fun isn’t it!   
 
And that’s what cooking is supposed to be all about right....enjoy yourself while also making delicious meals. At least, that was my take on it.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 13, 2007)

I think you are going sort of overboard here, unfortunately.

I think Penzey's is a far better quality product.  I wouldn't buy McCormack peppercorns.  I don't like using disposable products when I consider them entirely unnecessary.  I'd take one of the McCormack's camping or to a rental house or something but they serve no purpose in my own home.

It's my opinion that a salt grinder is useless.  Pepper grinders release the taste of peppercorns.  Salt grinders do not.  

Obviously you disagree.  That's your right.  

But this is nothing to get worked up over


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 13, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I buy them once a year to take on vacation.




Great idea!


----------



## GB (Aug 13, 2007)

I have used them and think they are fine for what they are. I find a huge difference between Penzyz peppercorns and McCormack peppercorns though. I would happily pay much more for a better product, especially one as important as pepper.

A lot of restaurants have the McCormack peppercorn grinders on the table now and I think that is great. It is 1000x better than the pre-ground grey pepper dust that places used to have.

As for salt grinders, the majority of the people who get them do so because they think they are getting a better salt taste from grinding their own. This is simply not true.


----------



## keltin (Aug 13, 2007)

I like the salt grinder because it is fun. But there are far more “legitimate” reasons for it. For instance, you can buy coarse salt such as Pure Ocean, New Zealand Natural, or even coarse organic salt such as Le Tresor. Its large crystals and low moisture content keep it from caking and thus no additives are needed. The coarse crystals can be used in both a grinder and for salt crusts (no need for two salt products). Then again, you can just buy two boxes of salt, one coarse and one fine......just depends on what you want.

It’s odd what people decide to spend their money on. I’m not quite so picky (and am rather frugal) with a lot of kitchen toys. Computers (and electronics in general) on the other hand are a different story. I’d never buy an Intel Celeron, or even a CPU that had less than 1MB L2 cache and was hyperthreading enabled. Naturally, this excludes most mass produced PCs like a prefab Dell desktop (and what a ghastly way to buy a PC) or Gateway’s horrible e-Machines. And never even consider integrated graphics! Why they came up with that atrocious idea is beyond me. And dial-up for the internet, I can’t tolerate it. Cable Modem is the way to go......but I’ll take a McCormick’s grinder over a Williams Sonoma rig any day (if I’m doing the buying that is).


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 13, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> ...The point of recycling is to reclaim waste material for use in new (and different) products. Recycling is a good thing. But if you don’t like recycled items, that’s fine. We all have our different POVs...


 

Can we assume from this position that you eat off paper plates with plastic utensils?  Do you use paper towels in place of bath towels?

Not having to recycle items because you repeatedly reuse them is the preferred and, ultimately less costly alternative.  It costs money and energy to recycle.


----------



## keltin (Aug 13, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Can we assume from this position that you eat off paper plates with plastic utensils? Do you use paper towels in place of bath towels?
> 
> Not having to recycle items because you repeatedly reuse them is the preferred and, ultimately less costly alternative. It costs money and energy to recycle.


 
But recycling is a very effective way of dealing with waste products, especially those that can not be avoided. The plastic clam shells that batteries come in, batteries themselves, cardboard boxes, plastic jugs for vinegar, milk, soda. Paper sacks for flour, corn meal, sugar. Newspapers, magazines, TV Guides, glass bottles from hot sauce or soy, etc. There is so much that can and should be recycled.

Then again, if everyone grew their own peppers and brewed their own vinegar, there would be no bottles from that. Use the internet for news and do away with paper waste from newspapers and magazines. Buy only produce from the Farmer’s Market and never purchase anything in a can. It would really be great to just get away from batteries all together. They are a huge problem due to lead contamination, and account for more than 80% of all lead in consumer electronics today. Everyone could cut down on battery use by not relying so heavily on the remote control, or laptops, iPods, or battery powered flashlights, cordless tools, etc.


----------



## GB (Aug 13, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> But recycling is a very effective way of dealing with waste products, especially those that can not be avoided.


I think this is key though. Things like paper plates, cups, razors, and pepper mills can be avoided.


----------



## keltin (Aug 13, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> I think this is key though. Things like paper plates, cups, razors, and pepper mills can be avoided.


 
As can batteries, plastic jugs, newspapers, magazines, and glass bottles.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 13, 2007)

Disposable plastic pepper mills, cheese graters and the like that are designed to be thrown away after only a short period of use just seem very gratuitous to me.  Very distinguishable from batteries, magazines and glass bottles.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 13, 2007)

hafta take keltin's side on this a little bit. (thanks for doing all the math, btw)  Using "real" plates and towels, etc. requires cleaning/laundering.  

There's some energy expended in using a dishwasher, washing machine, dryer, etc.  

Not to mention use of water that goes down the drain unless you're an engineer type who's figured out how to rig these appliances to pour the gray water on your plants (which you wouldn't want to do anyway with all the soap residue involved).

I think his main point was about what we are willing to spend our money on.


----------



## keltin (Aug 13, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Disposable plastic pepper mills, cheese graters and the like that are designed to be thrown away after only a short period of use just seem very gratuitous to me. Very distinguishable from batteries, magazines and glass bottles.


 
Actually, glass bottles, batteries, and magazines have a shorter lifespan than the McCormick Grinder. I expect it to last about 2 months or more (more for some of the more exotic blends), but batteries can go out in under a month (depending on the application). You can read a magazine in a day or two. A glass bottle full of soda or beer is good for less than an hour.

I don’t subscribed to many magazines (only 1, and it was a free subscription with a paid anti-virus plan) and I make sure it is properly recycled. I never buy a newspaper since I can get my news online or from the TV. I only use rechargeable batteries which can quadruple (or more) the lifespan of the battery, and I make sure to take the spent rechargeables to a reputable recycling agent that is setup to handle batteries. 

Glass and plastic bottles are harder to get around......but I do what I can. For example, there is a local produce farm close buy. There’s an old guy there that makes homemade hot sauce and corn relish. He packs the sauce in glass bottles and the relish in mason jars. He doesn’t apply labels (the label/sign for what the product is hangs on the shelf). He charges 4.00 flat for the relish and 3.00 flat for the sauce. However, if you bring back the empty bottle or jar, and give it to him when you buy more, he will knock 25 cents of the purchase of the new product or give you a free produce item (usually a bell pepper or tomato). He washes , sterilizes, and reuses the bottles and jars. Pretty cool.

And I do use paper plates because there is only two of us, and we aren’t big fans of doing dishes, so disposable plates help on that end. But, again, the paper plates get recycled. In the past, I bought four different mills, a wooden one, a stainless steel one, a glass/crystal one, and a plastic ball type. All of them are gone now because I didn’t like them. I wonder if they got recycled since they were sold in a yard sale.


----------



## keltin (Aug 13, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I think his main point was about what we are willing to spend our money on.


 
In the end, you are exactly right!  

Edited to add:

And also, one’s choices in where they spend their money shouldn’t open one up to condescension. I don’t tell people that they are fools for buying an e-Machine from Gateway, or turn my nose up at the person that bought a KVC speaker instead of a Bose, or shriek in horror because someone buys a CRT monitor instead of a flat screen plasma, or faint dead away because someone is still using dial-up. 
 
As we all know, you get what you pay for.....and typically, you pay for what you need or more importantly, what you want. I paid for an inexpensive grinder because I don’t use it that much and I was curious. Turns out, the little McCormick grinder works way better than any of the premium grinders I bought years ago (I guess manufacturing these things has gotten a lot better in the past few years). So, I actually got more than my money’s worth since I didn’t expect a lot out of these little grinders in the first place.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 13, 2007)

> And also, one’s choices in where they spend their money shouldn’t *open one up to condescension*. *I don’t tell people that they are fools for* *buying an e-Machine from Gateway*, or *turn my nose up at the person* *that bought a KVC speaker instead of a Bose*, or *shriek in horror because* *someone buys a CRT monitor instead of a flat screen plasma,* or *faint* *dead away because someone is still using dial-up*.


 
Oddly enough though, your previous posts do sound like you're doing just that.  The fact that you even bring the above up makes it sound that even though you might not voice the above, you're dying to & feel that way.  Otherwise, why even mention them??

And even mentioning that they should be pleased you're not taking them to task for not buying Bose speakers or a plasma screen?  You're some piece of work Keltin.  You must be a true friend &/or a real joy to have at a party.  Makes me nostalgic for the good old days working in finance in Manhattan.  Do you watch "Mad Men" on AMC?  You'd love it.

So glad you're happy with your inexpensive pepper grinder.  Now I'll be able to sleep well tonight.


----------



## keltin (Aug 13, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> Oddly enough though, your previous posts do sound like you're doing just that. The fact that you even bring the above up makes it sound that even though you might not voice the above, you're dying to & feel that way. Otherwise, why even mention them??
> 
> And even mentioning that they should be pleased you're not taking them to task for not buying Bose speakers or a plasma screen? You're some piece of work Keltin. You must be a true friend &/or a real joy to have at a party. Makes me nostalgic for the good old days working in finance in Manhattan. Do you watch "Mad Men" on AMC? You'd love it.
> 
> So glad you're happy with your inexpensive pepper grinder. Now I'll be able to sleep well tonight.


 
Not at all. I mention these things because understanding is often facilitated through example. It’s easy for some to get settled into a way of thinking and assume that way is right......for everyone. Then, it’s only a slip of the tongue (or was it intentional) that easily hurts another.

Some people believe that the golden rule is “Do unto others as you would have done unto you”. But what if you meet a masochists or sadist? I don’t want them doing to me what they enjoy.

I prefer the rule of “get what you give”. And you seem a bit upset about my theoretical remarks concerning the purchase of the higher quality electronics, yet remain silent when others advocated buying a higher quality grinder. Why is that?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 13, 2007)

And what exactly do high-end electronics & pepper grinders have in common?

And "Get what you give" & "understanding facilitated through example" ????? You just sound like a big-time snob to me.


----------



## keltin (Aug 13, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> And what exactly do high-end electronics & pepper grinders have in common?
> 
> And "Get what you give" & "understanding facilitated through example" ????? You just sound like a big-time snob to me.


 
Whether you buy expensive grinders or expensive electronics, it is YOUR choice. That’s the commonality. Should you be chastised for that choice?
 
And actually, the whole reason I even concocted the “examples” of electronics is because of the rampant “food snobbism” that I see regularly. 
 
Mention that you shop at Wal-Mart, and you get blasted with long diatribes about how no self-respecting cook would ever buy meat, produce etc. from a large ugly box like that. 
 
Use the wrong ingredient or cooking term and you’re likely to be confronted with an onslaught of condescending remarks about how a parakeet could cook better.
 
Eat at McDonalds and you’ll face post after post of how only a fool would submit themselves to such torture.
 
By a cheap McCormick’s grinder, and you get told you’re fool that got parted from his money. 
 
It’s pure snobbery where the dealers are “in the right” and own the expensive item or cook the proper way.
 
However, look how quickly tempers flare when someone gets caught on the short end of the snob scale. Its’ not a fun feeling is it....and that is why I did it.


----------



## licia (Aug 13, 2007)

I see no sense in arguing whether the pepper comes from the expensive mill or the grinder, it is a matter of choice. I use the grinders whenever we have cookouts, to take to the farm and even to go on the table for family dinners. The only problem I have is that my fingers aren't as agile as they used to be and it is hard for me to turn so, I will be getting a battery operated mill soon - it won't be a snobby one tho.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 13, 2007)

I still have absolutely no idea what your point is - except for perhaps trying to make other people feel badly or "out of the loop".

I do 90% of my shopping at Wal-Mart, & love both their prices & quality.  Something I've stated constantly here.

At the same time my husband is a big-time audio/video-phile.  Serious enough to the point that I'm sure he could run circles around you.  Bose is small potatoes (even though he does have their headphones) compared to him & his equipment.

And this relates to the fact that I like my 30-year-old "Mr. Dudley" pepper grinders how?


----------



## kadesma (Aug 13, 2007)

Yesterday my grandkids were here and Olivia and Carson both decided they wanted a certain book..it started with a quiet mine from Carson, then Livi said a louder mine and within 3 minutes they were both yelling mine..Know what, neither got the book..I got it and it is now put up til next time. Why is it, that we need to be right all the time? Each has an opinion, who is right? As far as I'm concerned, you Breezy and you Keltin both are right. You each have ideas and opinions and are entitled to them. But, yelling back and forth MINE does nothing, it neither makes you right nor wrong. Respect for each others opinions and the fact you are adult human beings needs to be remembered here. This in itself makes you right.Remeber if you feel that strongly, the private message is less stressful to all involved.
kadesma


----------



## keltin (Aug 13, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Yesterday my grandkids were here and Olivia and Carson both decided they wanted a certain book..it started with a quiet mine from Carson, then Livi said a louder mine and within 3 minutes they were both yelling mine..Know what, neither got the book..I got it and it is now put up til next time. Why is it, that we need to be right all the time? Each has an opinion, who is right? As far as I'm concerned, you Breezy and you Keltin both are right. You each have ideas and opinions and are entitled to them. But, yelling back and forth MINE does nothing, it neither makes you right nor wrong. Respect for each others opinions and the fact you are adult human beings needs to be remembered here. This in itself makes you right.Remeber if you feel that strongly, the private message is less stressful to all involved.
> kadesma


 
I’m all for respect for others choices and opinions. Sadly, I’m often confronted with those that are not. And I’m not the only one. Mention that you eat Hamburger Helper, canned soup, Mac-n-Cheese from the box, instant potatoes, use a cake mix, or eat Top Ramen Noodles and see what happens. 

People make their choices for their own reasons, but those reasons, even if simple, are personal, and to have someone say you’re an "less than" for cooking hamburger helper or eating condensed soup or buying a cheap grinder is a blatant attack and it stings…..even if this is “the net”.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 13, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> I’m all for respect for others choices and opinions. Sadly, I’m often confronted with those that are not. And I’m not the only one. Mention that you eat Hamburger Helper, canned soup, Mac-n-Cheese from the box, instant potatoes, use a cake mix, or eat Top Ramen Noodles and see what happens.
> 
> People make their choices for their own reasons, but those reasons, even if simple, are personal, and to have someone say you’re an "less than" for cooking hamburger helper or eating condensed soup or buying a cheap grinder is a blatant attack and it stings…..even if this is “the net”.


Keltin,
there will always be someone who feels, hamburger helper, mac and cheese from a box,canned soup is wrong and looks down there nose at you. Sure it stings, it hurts plenty. But remember this, when we cook those things most times it to feed our family, somethines we may drag ourselves out of a sick bed to do it, or we've been working two jobs or chasing 4 kids, but we do it. Why because we LOVE them..And to let ourselves be dragged into an argument about what and how we feed our faimly only makes us as the person who hurt out feelings. We are all entitled to our opinions, but how we react to others opinions is what mkes us a cut above or below..The next time you feel hurt, as hard as it is, turn your back and walk away, look in the mirror and smile, you did it..YOUR WAY! 
Now, those who use prepared foods and those who do it all from scratch, your all the same, someone who loves their family and will do anything in the world for them..Don't spin your wheels worrying what and how your neighbor feeds her kids, just that she feeds them.
kadesma


----------



## GB (Aug 13, 2007)

keltin said:
			
		

> Mention that you shop at Wal-Mart, and you get blasted with long diatribes about how no self-respecting cook would ever buy meat, produce etc. from a large ugly box like that.
> 
> Use the wrong ingredient or cooking term and you’re likely to be confronted with an onslaught of condescending remarks about how a parakeet could cook better.
> 
> ...


Wow are you way off track. You may want to go back and re-read those threads and maybe spend a little more time here getting to know folks before you accuse them of such things.

If you go back and read the Wallmart thread you will see that most people said the shop at Wallmart. The people who said they did not specifically said things along the lines of they saw nothing wrong with it, it just was not for them.

There have been MANY threads talking about how people enjoy a $100 steak one night and a Big Mac the next.

No one in this thread said you were a fool parted with your money if you bought a disposable grinder. They may have said * they * would not buy one and did not find it of value *for them*, but no one ever put that on you or anyone else who has purchased one. 

This needs to get back on topic. Lets either continue to discuss the McCormick Grinders and only the McCormick Grinders or lets end this thread.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 13, 2007)

Even though we're 100% happy with our William Bounds pepper mill, my curiosity is piqued and I'm thinking about buying one of the McCormick ones.  Not necessarily for the pepper, but to see if I can take it apart and refill it as GrillingFool mentioned a million posts ago.

If the mechanism works as well as others have said, it might be an inexpensive way for me to get a grinder for red, white or green peppercorns.

Our Bounds mill can be regulated to give fine, medium and coarse grind.  I would imagine there is only one grind with the McCormick one, but I'm still thinking I might find another grinder useful in our kitchen...or picnic basket.


----------



## keltin (Aug 13, 2007)

licia said:
			
		

> I see no sense in arguing whether the pepper comes from the expensive mill or the grinder, it is a matter of choice. I use the grinders whenever we have cookouts, to take to the farm and even to go on the table for family dinners. The only problem I have is that my fingers aren't as agile as they used to be and it is hard for me to turn so, I will be getting a battery operated mill soon - it won't be a snobby one tho.


 
If you get a battery operated one, they have a cool “lighted” feature that might come in handy. I’ll admit, I’ve often wanted a feature like this. Neat stuff.  

Click here.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 13, 2007)

I use the disposable grinders for salt and pepper for a few reasons. I always just used the regular ground pepper and table salt until a friend told me that sea salt and fresh ground pepper were decidedly tastier and she was right! I got the McCormick ones and it was awesome. What a difference - and the kids love to use them when they are helping in the kitchen. (My 5 yr. old seasoned the dog's food when I turned my back for a second! lol)

I decided to get a more permanent pepper mill but the one I got must not have been a good one because it didn't work well. In the mean time, I noticed that I was often getting blood and bits of raw stuff on the grinders because it's hard to season raw meat, rub it in, turn it over and season and rub the other side without getting gunk on the grinders. (Of course, I wash the grinders off every time.) It's probably just that I'm totally new at this but I think it's better for me (read safer) to use something that gets thrown away in a month or 2!
Terry


----------



## Katie H (Aug 13, 2007)

Fisher's Mom, you might want to do what I do a lot of the time.  Grind the pepper into a cup or bowl and then sprinkle, by hand, over the food/meat you want to season.  

You won't have to worry about how close you get the grinder to the food and there will be no danger of getting food/blood, etc. on it.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 13, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Fisher's Mom, you might want to do what I do a lot of the time.  Grind the pepper into a cup or bowl and then sprinkle, by hand, over the food/meat you want to season.
> 
> You won't have to worry about how close you get the grinder to the food and there will be no danger of getting food/blood, etc. on it.


You know, as I was writing this post, I remembered that you have talked a lot about mise en place (probably not spelled right) and I've been doing that, especially when making breads and other things that have a number of ingredients so I don't forget anything. Hadn't thought of doing it to keep from having to touch stuff with bloody hands - I'll be doing this from now on. Thanks, Katie.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes, Fisher's Mom, you spelled it correctly and it's the best way to ensure ingredients are in the exact quantities and in place as they are to be added.  You are sharp to have picked up on my reference to this technique.

I have been in the habit of practicing mise en place so long, I don't think I could cook any other way.


----------



## DaniaBchGirl (Aug 13, 2007)

I like the idea of the disposables.   They would be convenient for traveling, camping, anytime you need to pack up and take these things with you.   It cuts down on weight and size.   But I still prefer these grinders that I got at Crate and Barrel... they are glass and stainless.... sea salt in one, peppercorns in the other with a cap on each.  They work awesomely for me (unlike others I have bought in the past) and have been refilled and used a long time.   $14.95 each.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 18, 2007)

I put a grinder of the garlic pepper in my lunch box to liven up salads, cottage cheese, etc.  Like other folks have mentioned they are great for picnics or potlucks.


----------



## KellySeven (Aug 21, 2007)

I've put the all the expensive grinders in the not working maybe it will fix itself pile and now use the disposable ones.  There are a huge variety of brands and flavours here.


----------

